# Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!



## buddha (18. August 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
wie jeht et?? Ich wollte mal wieder vom Angelurlaub Im Bayrischen Wald berichten.

Wir, mein Kumpel Daniel und ich, waren vom 07.08.04 bis zum 14.08.04 in Waldmünchen, Landkreis Cham. Wir haben dort wieder unseren Angelurlaub verbracht und Daniel´s Bruder Georg und dessen Familie besucht. 
Wir haben dort am Perlsee (Waldmünchen), an der Schwarzach (Waldmünchen) und am Regen (Cham) gefischt. Unser Hauptaugenmerk lag, wie in den letzten Jahren auch, beim Perlsee. Da der Perlsee ein "überschaubarer" Stausee ist und entsprechend Frischwasser trägt, hat man dort trotz "Hochsommer" immer eine Chance auf einen Biss!
Nach einem kurzen "Anangeln" am Samstagabend ging es dann am Sonntag für Daniel, Georg und mich, den ersten Tag los. Wir saßen am Perlsee an der Seite bei Perlhütte und haben unsere Futterplätze angelegt. Wir wollten eigentlich 3 Tage, mit jeweils einem Tag dazwischen, mit Boilies füttern und am nächsten Samstag auf Karpfen ansitzen. Wir haben uns dann aber, weil wir ja nur eine Woche hatten und noch an Schwarzach und Regen wollten, doch für einen "schnellen" Futterplatz mit Futtermix, Partikel und ein paar wenigen Boilies entschieden. Nach einer guten Stunde hatten wir ein paar Köderfische und konnten auf Raubfisch gehen. Wir haben jeweils eine Rute auf Karpfen mit Futterkorb, Wurm und Mais auf die Futterplätze und eine Rute mit totem Rotauge auf Grund ausgelegt. An den Karpfenruten tat sich aller Hand, da sich aber erst andere Weißfische am Futterplatz eingefunden haben und die Karpfen sich zurück hielten konnte nur Daniel einen kleineren Karpfen landen. Der Abend verging und wir traten den Heimweg an.
Am Montag sind wir dann am Perlsee an den wilden Strand gegangen. Wieder die selbe Prozedur wie Sonntag. Nur war bei den heutigen Köfis ein kleiner Barsch dabei. Ich habe auf das Grundblei verzichtet und statt dessen eine 4 Gramm Leuchtpose montiert. Diese habe ich so mit Bleischroten ausgebleit das der tote Barsch und das letzte Bleischrot auf dem Boden lagen. Die Pose steht dann sehr gerade im Wasser. Es wurde langsam dunkel, die Posen standen wie eingenagelt und die Bissanzeiger blieben ruhig. Auf einmal verschwand meine Pose und tauchte 2 Meter weiter links wieder auf. Ich sagte:"Hey Daniel, meine Pose!!". Wir gingen zu meiner Rute, die Pose stand wieder ganz gerade im Wasser. Wir dachten wohl beide das selbe - abwarten und Tee trinken- und griffen in die Hosentasche um eine Zigarette zu rauchen. Wir diskutierten darüber ob es ein Zander gewesen sei und da ich wegen der Hechte im See ein Stahlvorfach montiert hatte er den Köfi wieder ausgespuckt hätte. Aber nach ungefähr 2/3 Zigarette, was unter diesen Umständen eine Ewigkeit ist, tauchte meine Pose erneut ab. Diesmal tauchte sie aber nicht wieder auf und der Fisch nahm Schnur. Nach etwa 10 bis 15 Metern setzte ich einen Anhieb. Im selben Augenblick traf Georg ein. Meine Rute bog sich bis fast ins Handteil. Ich fing an Druck zu machen aber der Fisch am Haken hatte nicht die Absicht da mitzuspielen. Ich ließ nicht locker und gewann nach und nach Schnur. Nach 5 Minuten konnten wir im Schein meiner Tikka den Fisch im Wasser sehen. Ein Zander. Daniel schob langsam den Kescher unter Wasser und ich zog den Fisch darüber. Er hob den Kescher an und der Fisch war im Netz. Wir staunten nicht schlecht als dieser Fisch auf den Schuppen lag. 90cm und 12 Pfd!!! Wir haben uns gefreut wie Sau #v  #v  #v !!!! Den Zander haben wir dann im Backofen in Olivenöl mit frischen Kräutern, Pfeffer und Salz gemacht und mit Kartoffeln, Salat und Heller Soße mit Möhren und Birnen alle zusammen gegessen. Sehr lecker!!!! Freitags stand ich dann auch noch mit dem Fisch in der Chamer Zeitung und im Bayerwald Echo.
An den restlichen Tage waren wir noch am Regen und an der Schwarzach. Da aber das Wetter umschlug gab es nur noch vereinzelt Bisse.

Alles in allem war es eine sehr schöne Zeit!!!  #6  Ein wunderbarer Urlaub bei sehr netten Menschen und guten Freunden!!! Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr haben wir auch mal 2 oder vielleicht sogar 3 Wochen Zeit für Bayern!!! 

Pertri Heil,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## buddha (18. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Ein schöner Brassen nach einem schönen Bier!!!


----------



## buddha (18. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Man sind die glitschig!!!!!!


----------



## buddha (18. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Leider der einzige Karpfen dieses Jahr!!


----------



## buddha (18. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Hier wird dir geholfen!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

toler bericht und super zander buddha, glückwunsch zu diesen fang#v #6 !mfg.#h


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Glückwunsch !!!!   :m   #r  suuuper Zander ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Klasse Bericht, schöne Bilder)
Der bayerische Wald gefällt mir auch deswegen, weil man da gut essen kann)


----------



## rob (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

super bericht und ein wahnsinns zander!!!!
petri und lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## NorbertF (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Schöner Bericht, da krieg ich als gebürtiger Niederbayer glatt Heimweh 
Und Gratulation zum Zander, ein Hammerteil!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Toller Fang, Mann!!! RESPECT!!!!! aber warum zeigt der Daumen neben der Überschrift nach unten?????? daumen hoch, sag ich da nur!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## schelli (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Sauber  #6 

für das Gewässer ein Hammer-Zander !!  #v 

Ich bin auch ab und zu in Bayrisch-Kongo (Bayrischer-Wald) allerdings zum abspannen und erholen....  #g  allerdings muss ich auch nur ne halbe Std. fahren.

Schöne Gegend und schöne Gewässer ....


----------



## ralle (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Da haste ja gut zugeschlagen !!

Schöner Bericht und Bilder !!  Hut ab !!


----------



## Zanderkisser (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Schöner Bericht und noch schönerer Zander!!!!!!#r


----------



## robertb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Petri Heil zu dem Fisch #r So nen Zander fängt man nicht jeden Tag  #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Toller Zander, Bayerischer Wald rules the world!!!


----------



## buddha (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*



			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Fang, Mann!!! RESPECT!!!!! aber warum zeigt der Daumen neben der Überschrift nach unten?????? daumen hoch, sag ich da nur!!!!!!
> KOF!!!



Das war ein fehler. Ich habs schon drei mal geändert aber der Daumen bleibt so!! Kann das evtl. mal ein Mod machen?? Wäre ganz nett!!


----------



## Anderson (19. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Hi buddha!
Cooler Fang .Hast ja mächtig zugeschlagen, mit dem Teil.Wäre doch bessser nachgekommen.Scheint ne schöne Woche gewesen zu sein.Bist du nachts nicht eingeschlafen wie manchmal hier am Rhing????

Alles klar hab noch paar Tage dann gehts wieder los!

Okay machs gut.Grüsse an Quatschamacka!

Cu
Anderson


----------



## Laksos (30. August 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Mann, buddha,

du kannst ja nicht nur komponieren, sondern sogar klasse und spannend schriftstellern - Danke für den schönen Bericht!  #6 

Leider habe ich den Bericht erst jetzt bei "Europa" gefunden, wo normalerweise sonst nur was übers Ausland steht; na ja, is' ja auch Bayern!   

Ein supertoller Fisch, Glückwunsch zu dem Klassezander! 

(weiteres per PM demnächst noch später, bin gerade nur zwischen Tür und (Tür-)Angel).


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Buddha,
geiler Bericht mein Lieber #6
Warst bestimmt froh als der Riese im Kescher war,gelle?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht aus Deutschland: Bayrischer Wald 2 !!!*

Ist schon schön im bayerischen Wald  #h . Bloß mit dem Verstehen der Ureinwohner ist das so eine Sache.  

Aber mal Spaß bei Seite, danke für deinen Super Bericht. Am Regen war ich auch schon öffter Angeln, habe es ja nicht so weit. Ist wirklich ein Super Revier. 
Und ganz nebenbei, die nun schon legenderen Bayerischen Board Treffen finden nicht um sonnst im Regental statt. #6


----------

